# Black Walnut



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Has anyone used Black Walnut for smoking? Can you use black walnut? It is a hard wood, very hard.  I have a guy at work that want's to give me some.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

I never have used it, but I don't see why not.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 21, 2006)

I try it on something cheap so you dont feel bad if you ruin it. I also dont see why you could not. It burns well.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Black Walnut for smoking? Can you use black walnut? It is a hard wood, very hard.  I have a guy at work that want's to give me some.


A guy at work wants to give you some hard what......?
Man those cooks you did really paid off


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [-X What you are suffering from is called projection, you are projecting your innermost feelings and projecting them unto me. :lmao: Not that I'm judging you. It's ok to like wood, really hard wood. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: 
Sorry bro', been a long day, no "hard" feelings :!: :taunt:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cool. It was all in good fun. You know they make something to take care of your "no hard feelings".  I think it's a blue pill you'll have to ask some of our more senior members about it.  Hopefully this won't get censored.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the pill  
And we are way.......off topic, here it comes.......duck :eep: :hide:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

What do you expect in a thread about Black Walnut, and I started it maybe we can get to 9 pages...........   :hide:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What do you expect in a thread about Black Walnut, and I started it maybe we can get to 9 pages...........   :hide:


Maybe12 :lmao: :hide:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

My Black Walnut is Bigger than yours....... : fftop:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My Black Walnut is Bigger than yours....... : fftop:


Man we are crusin' for a bruisin', they must be asleep  
 :rules:  :rules:  fftop:
Your'e tryin' to get me in trouble aren't ya' #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2006)

Gentlemen, having a good time are we? 

Back to the Black Walnut issue, while it is a hardwood, it is not considered a good wood for BBQ'ing. While not toxic, it is very high in tannins and can emit  an aroma one might find offensive.

Black Walnut is highly prized and worth some money to woodworkers who have the talent to turn it into utilitarian needs. Makes beautiful gun stocks, and other small furniture pieces. Sell the wood and buy that Klose.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, having a good time are we?
> 
> Back to the Black Walnut issue, while it is a hardwood, it is not considered a good wood for BBQ'ing. While not toxic, it is very high in tannins and can emit  an aroma one might find offensive.
> 
> Black Walnut is highly prized and worth some money to woodworkers who have the talent to turn it into utilitarian needs. Makes beautiful gun stocks, and other small furniture pieces. Sell the wood and buy that Klose.



Well that's good to know! Thanks Bruce.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you Bruce.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2006)

BLACK WALNUT - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter wood like hickory or mesquite. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game.

Here's another opinion I found on the FAQ of BBQ on the Internet. What I stated earlier were opinions from several people over on the BBQ Forum. MMy opinion though is, if Hickory and Mesquite are considered milder woods to Walnut, it must be really strong.

You might want to try it, it's only a hunk of meat.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2006)

If that guy gives me some I’ll probably give it a shot. Start with a small amount on red meat. For my preference Hickory is almost to mild at times.  I use mesquite very sparingly. But that is my preference I typically use hickory, and apple or cherry.  I have some sugar maple I’ve been waiting to try.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2006)

As I said, there are opinions out there on both sides, some say it's OK, others say not, so I guess it's buyer beware. Good Luck, we'll have EMS on stand-by. :grin:


----------

